# possibly moving to a single 15" setup, ideas?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

as of now, i have 2 brand new (never installed) Infinity Kappa 12 Perfect VQ's. i was originally going to build a pair of 1.2CF fiberglassed boxes (sealed) and have the pair of them bump...well...that was 6 months ago.

ive been contemplating the idea of a single 15 for a while now, since my buddy adam got a single Adire Brahma 15. needless to say, im VERY intrigued.

i've had the kappa's in my room for about 6 months now. i was going to install them, then my HU (alpine cd-9805) at the time, **** the bed. i was stuck. got frustrated. and ripped out the whole system. sold the speakers, both amps, and the old subs (alpine TypeS's, got them as a gift 2 years ago)

ive since been spending far too much upgrading. ive got my CDT ES643's now, and a USAmps TU-600. next is the Alpine IVA-D300 (maybe 310?) and the H701 processor. and well, since im upgrading everything else, im really considering selling the subs now and getting another... (especially since someone offered me $500 for both subs and an old set of Polk's i had lying around)

here's my specs


has to perform well in a sealed enclosure. im a much bigger SQ nut than i am an SPL junkie. it has to pound, but i'm not looking for 140+ dB here 24/7

i'd prefer it to perform with ~ 1000w (this is not set in stone)....you see, i'm very partial to USAmps, and i'd love to get a DE-1000 (which is what i planned on ordering, since it'd be perfect to run both kappa's)

*edit, i'd prefer dual voice coils, just to give me more options with amps (i f*cked myself with the kappa's...since i pretty much needed an amp to do 1000w @ 2ohm)

also i've debated a JL 13w7, since i've heard them, and i KNOW they'll pound and still sound pretty good

....i'm open to suggestions on amps as well


price is not as much of an issue. i make pretty **** good money (~$450/week) working 2 - 3 days a week ... so saving isnt an issue....plus, i'll have the $500 from the kappa's to play around with

i've heard a lot of good things about the Adire Brahma (adam cant say enough)
same with the RE XXX...but from what i've read, it doesnt perform as well in sealed enclosures, and it still loses to the Brahma in SQ
Orion? Crystal Comp's? i have no idea. i obviously have a lot of research to do, but i'm looking for a push in the right direction


any ideas?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

The L7 makes alot of bass for a single 15" sub


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> The L7 makes alot of bass for a single 15" sub



looking for SQ. the L7's are VERY lacking as far as SQ. the RE XXX loses a bit vs the brahma....but thats mostly because it doesnt do so well in a sealed box. ported is still an option for me, but i'd prefer to stay sealed


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

untrue...I've heard L7s sound very good...in a big vented enclosure. Its all a matter of how its tuned...turn the sub amp down and they sound clean...crank the dial up and they will shake your teeth.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

L7s can sound decent if set up very well, but even then they really aren't that impressive. He's going for sound quality, kicker is not even in the top 20 when it comes to that, it would really be a disgrace to his front stage to pair them up with an L7.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you could try out Elemental Designs though. Decent price for the quality, you could check out the 16ov2. 700rms and should work well in a sealed enclosure
http://www.edesignaudio.com/16ov2_spec.htm


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

JL 13w6v2 would sound great and still get loud. w6 has to be one of the BEST sound quality subs I have heard. Also, the IDMAX, Elemental Designs A series, w7, Alpine Type X, OZ ME. 

If it were me, i would go with an IDMAX, but I am partial to image dynamics after hearing how well my little IDQ sounds.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> JL 13w6v2 would sound great and still get loud. w6 has to be one of the BEST sound quality subs I have heard. Also, the IDMAX, Elemental Designs A series, w7, Alpine Type X, OZ ME.
> 
> If it were me, i would go with an IDMAX, but I am partial to image dynamics after hearing how well my little IDQ sounds.


there is no 15inch IDMAX though :/

at the moment im undecided.

the Adire Brahma 15 MKII is out of the question. waiting multiple months for a backorder isnt what i had in mind.

the RE XXX would be here in 4-6 business days, but im not sure i want to go ported quite yet. tuned to 27hz, i wouldnt lose as much SQ as i would if i tuned higher, but it's not gonna be as tight and punchy.

the Crystal CMPx2 15 seems to be my best choice. it excels in sealed enclosures, is very efficient (people have hit mid 140's easily, and its RMS rating is only like 800w (=great match for the USAmps DE-1000). CarDomain HAD them listed @ $419 shipped (just a little cheaper than the RE XXX and the Brahma)
only downside is, i cant find any other *authorized* online retailers, and there is no one local to me that sells Crystal. i'm still waiting to hear from Bumpin (find out where he got his Crystal CMPx2 12's)


----------

